# Welcome the newest members of the SAS Team!



## Drew

As some of you know, we've had a number of a technical and community challenges recently that have been out of my abilities, even when working with our great host or our awesome moderators.

I took a step back and realized that it was important for SAS to have other people involved that can step up when I can't and an issue far beyond what would be reasonable to ask of one of our moderators. This is where Penny and Brandt come in.

First, I want to be clear that I'm not going anywhere. I'll still be around and ultimately have the final say on issues related to Social Anxiety Support, but I'll have two people I know personally that can help specifically with technical issues (Brandt) and mental health & community issues (Penny).

Second, both have extensive experience in those areas, but may not have the incredible expertise I have with vBulletin lol, I know ), so I'll be getting them up to speed on some on the specifics of vBulletin, the SAS community, etc.

Nothing is going to suddenly change as a result of this, except you may notice the site has less ongoing technical issues. Any changes that do happen over time will be announced and documented in the guidelines as always. I'll be involved if there are changes, even if I may not always be the one posting about them

Penny, will be helping with the community side of things, especially the more serious issues that come up that are out of the responsibility of moderators. She's a retired mental health counselor with years of experience, both in administrative and counseling positions. She's very kind and understanding. Take a look at her recently started blog: http://journeytohealth.org/2012/06/12/toe-in-the-water/

Brandt, will be helping with the technical side of things: server administration, vBulletin bugs, etc. He built the IT infrastructure for a ski area from the ground up over the last decade. I've worked with him professionally and we rode motorcycles across the country offroad for a month and made it back alive.

Both of them are very kind people who can really help SAS, especially with the recent issues that, as you know, have been been on-going.

Please don't hesitate to post here or email me if you have any questions or concerns: [email protected]

Thanks!
Drew
SAS Administrator


----------



## Kennnie

Welcome!!!!!!

penny and brandt
umm... yeah! 

coolio


okay now i wanna go offroad biking with you guys


----------



## Just Lurking

Welcome, Penny 

Welcome, Brandt


----------



## millenniumman75

Welcome, Penny and Brandt!


----------



## Tentative

:wels, miss Penny!

&

:wels, sir Brandt!


----------



## Brandt

Thanks for the welcomes!

I'm glad to be here and am really looking forward to helping where I can with such an amazing group of people. 

:thanks


----------



## Penny

yes- Thank you for your welcomes. 

I especially like the flying sky writer graphic. 

I am looking forward to working with you, too. Brandt and Drew and I have been working on some other projects together and it feels like we are a good team. We have lots of diversity in our ages and life experiences, and so far, its been a complimentary blend. 

I don't have a motorcycle. I love boating in the San Juan Islands and drive a Prius to offset my fuel usage in the boat.


----------



## Cletis

Congrats to one and all.


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------

